

Public Worker Pensions Find Riskier Funds Fail to Pay Off - relaunched
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/02/business/pension-funds-making-alternative-bets-struggle-to-keep-up.html

======
relaunched
How, if at all, will this impact the ability of VCs to raise future funds.

